# strong CF bottle cages?



## Paul LI (May 7, 2006)

hey all.

I've seen quite a few carbon-fiber water bottle cages on various sites. They seem really minimalistic, do some have longevity problems. 

Are there ones that are prefered, or ones to stay away from if I want to get a long life out of them?

Thanks!
Paul


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

I've got the same question...

the campy cage is alright and all but i've got lots of diffrent bottles and what do i tell a volunteer in a feed zone? "Campy bottle please?"

how about some cages that aren't bottle specific

strong for the abuse of a weighted bottle bouncing around on potholes. Holds the bottle well enough it won't go flying into the peloton when i hit those potholes.


----------



## PsyDoc (Feb 3, 2004)

*I ended up...*

I ended up going with the Profile KK-2 Karbon lite cage. They are not bottle specific. One cage came in at 21 grams and the other 20 grams. I do not know how "light weight" you want, but these are pretty good and do a fine job holding bottles over potholes, train tracks, etc. Plus, I like the look of this particular cage compared to a number of different offerings out there.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

The Time carbon cage is very strong. After having a minimalistic ultra-lightweight cages disintegrate/self-destruct I went with these. Few grams heavier but they seem as strong as any other cage out there.


----------



## vitin (Feb 19, 2002)

alloybottle cages its rule bullet proof and reabile


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

The BTP MTB cages are the way to go if you are actually trying to SAVE weight. Anything else will be similar in weight to Alu or Plastic. If your not worried about weight the Elite cages are great.

K


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

I am using 2 carbon cages from performance bike.I got them when they were on sale for around $15 and weighed 26gr each.I didn't want to spend more than that for a cage. After few 20 rides or so both of them broke at same spot where they hold the bottom of the bottle. I took them off and drilled a hole near the bottom of the cage and put in a small screw so that screw is holding the bottle now. They are still holding on.


----------



## woz (Dec 26, 2005)

BTP 13gram MTB cages. I've got them on all of my bikes, never a problem. Not even on the MTB.


----------



## weiwentg (Feb 3, 2004)

Paul LI said:


> hey all.
> 
> I've seen quite a few carbon-fiber water bottle cages on various sites. They seem really minimalistic, do some have longevity problems.
> 
> ...


Arundels and Reynolds hold the bottles firmly and are very durable. they aren't the lightest, though - both are around 35g.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

stoked said:


> I am using 2 carbon cages from performance bike.I got them when they were on sale for around $15 and weighed 26gr each.I didn't want to spend more than that for a cage. After few 20 rides or so both of them broke at same spot where they hold the bottom of the bottle. I took them off and drilled a hole near the bottom of the cage and put in a small screw so that screw is holding the bottle now. They are still holding on.


I broke a set of those performance cages too! They were the worse. I had great luck with the Token 16 gram cages, available on Ebay and with the BTP 10 gram gaces available from wisecyclebuys.com


----------



## dazman (May 28, 2006)

*Arundel are bulletproof*

Can second the above, not the lightest but they are really strong


----------



## Fett (Jun 9, 2003)

I have used the BTP cages from Mike Garcia at oddsandendos.com for a couple of years now and the only bottle I have ever lost was in a mountain bike race when the bike was upside down on top of me and I had bigger problems at that point. They are a true 13 grams and work very well


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

i guess i can only tell you which ones i would avoid: USE cages, very light but I had two that broke from riding on rough roads while holding full bottles; and RAVX, also light however I broke it while putting a bottle in. I just gave up and went with TACX cages. Still look really good, strong, and fairly light.


----------



## tanhalt (Nov 9, 2005)

CF bottle cages? Why bother? You can get yourself a glass-reinforced, injection molded cage like the newest Profile Design Stryke Kage that are within a few grams of "reliable" weight CF cages but only cost ~$8 compared to the overpriced $40 and up CF cages. 

http://www.profile-design.com/2006_product_pages/hydration/stryke.html

They're plenty strong and secure and even come in a couple of colors. Plus, you can still say that they're made from a "high tech composite"...since they are :thumbsup:

Just my 2 pesos.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Paul LI said:


> hey all.
> 
> I've seen quite a few carbon-fiber water bottle cages on various sites. They seem really minimalistic, do some have longevity problems.
> 
> ...


Zipp CF cages (muy similar to the Reynolds flavor) have worked for moi: hold bottle tight and seem durable. 55g for 2 cages and all the bolts.


----------



## scubad (Jun 22, 2004)

I tried Campy cages and they are now on my second bike. My current cage is the Carbon Bontrager Bat cages. 

So far, the best cage I have tried. Very secure on all my bottles. I broke the bottom tab on the Campy's when putting in a somewhat full water bottle too hard.

ScubaD


----------



## dhtucker4 (Jul 7, 2004)

Ascent, Forte, some SPR, and I'm sure a couple of others have rubber thingies near the tube that will help the bottle stay in place. Of course, they weigh about 30 grams.


----------



## CC09 (Mar 11, 2006)

tanhalt said:


> CF bottle cages? Why bother? You can get yourself a glass-reinforced, injection molded cage like the newest Profile Design Stryke Kage that are within a few grams of "reliable" weight CF cages but only cost ~$8 compared to the overpriced $40 and up CF cages.
> 
> http://www.profile-design.com/2006_product_pages/hydration/stryke.html
> 
> ...


have you used them or can anyone vouch for them? They seem like a good cost/weight option....but will they hold up? or will they hold up to cf cages? at 8 bucks a pop If they last over 2 years thats still pretty darn good for the money, imo


----------

